# einzelne div ansprechen



## NiciB (9. Januar 2005)

ich habe eine html-Datei mit CSS in ein paar Bereiche unterteilt.

z.B.:
<div id="nav"> </div>
<div id="main"> </div>
<div id="bla"> </div>

wie kann ich jetzt, wenn ich in "nav" ein paar Links habe, deren Seiten in "main" öffnen?

Wie bei Frames...


----------



## Gumbo (9. Januar 2005)

Das ist weder mit HTML noch mit CSS möglich. Dazu wird eine serverseitige Lösung benötigt, mit z. B. einer Programmiersprache wie PHP.


----------



## NiciB (10. Januar 2005)

wie geht es mit php? eigentlich kann ich php, aber es fällt mir momentan keine Lösung dazu ein...


----------



## Layna (10. Januar 2005)

include() ist der magische Befehl 
Du übergibst die Seite, die included werden soll, und schreibst das include in deinen div  ;-)


----------

